# Schroder 15 speed made in Denmark



## sam g (Jan 22, 2015)

Can anyone tell me something about the rarity of this bike.
It's a Schroder 15 speed, Mavic tubular rims, Campy Tipo hubs, Mafac brakes, suntour derailleurs and shifters.  Thanks


----------

